# Working on my W49 Bowie



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 14, 2016)

Started out with one of Ed's W49 blanks, got her shaped....primary grinding (the right direction this time) it has a hollow ground like 3/4 the way along the blade then it goes to a shallow hollow ground to the tip which is flat ground about 1/3 way back. Going to silver solder the guard to the blade and fill the small gaps....then I am going to grind and cut my way into the brass for some fancy scroll work, I used a piece of 1/4" thick brass flat stock, and i am thinking on a Snakewood set of handles with brass pommel with some carving on it...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks great I can hardly wait to see it finished

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Looks great I can hardly wait to see it finished


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 15, 2016)

+1 Pappy


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 15, 2016)

+2 Pappy


----------



## Ed Turner (Oct 14, 2016)

Pappy, I really wish you would have taken a photo of the blank as you received it. I swear it was the ugliest one I've ever seen!!!! I was afraid to sell it, and look what it's become. You do Amazing work!!


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 14, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Looks great I can hardly wait to see it finished


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 15, 2016)

We're getting closer....I had intended to wrap the brass further under the handles, but...IT BROKE .... so it ended up a lil' shorter then I hammered it...I am using Cherry handles for this one. Going to go with dark cherry stain....used Lovelace bolts... also thinking about doing some wood burning around the outer edges like tiny stars or something?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

